
Show HN: File uploader for your website or app with FB, Dropbox, Gdrive support - superasn
https://www.uploader.win
======
based2
alt [https://fineuploader.com/](https://fineuploader.com/)

[https://github.com/FineUploader/fine-
uploader](https://github.com/FineUploader/fine-uploader)

~~~
superasn
Hi, while the file upload functionality is the same, uploader window comes
with ready made integration for uploading via link, image search, paste from
link, facebook, dropbox, mic, camera, youtube, and many more.

It can also save the files directly to S3 or Digitalocean spaces. Plus it's
hosted with a wysiwyg editor so all you need to do is copy paste a single line
of javascript and you're ready to go!

Appreciate more feedback

